# cubefans.com order status



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, after a month that i buy and pay an order in this page the order is in "processing" status and, of course, the package didnt arrive yet. Anyone have this problem? i mail this guy but i get no answer. i`m very furios whith this guy now.

What should i do??????

Thanks


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 15, 2008)

The Cube4you guy has horrible customer service. I was missing some items from my order and I've been waiting for over a month too. What I would do it talk to him live.

His MSN is: [email protected]

His Skype is: cube4u


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 15, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> The Cube4you guy has horrible customer service. I was missing some items from my order and I've been waiting for over a month too. What I would do it talk to him live.
> 
> His MSN is: [email protected]
> 
> His Skype is: cube4u



Thank you i will try to talk with this guy.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the msn address. I talk with James and he forgot to ship the order. Anyway i ask for a gift for the problem....

So, thanks for your help Rubik's Cube Fan!!!


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 16, 2008)

flakod2 said:


> Hi, thanks for the msn address. I talk with James and he forgot to ship the order. Anyway i ask for a gift for the problem....
> 
> So, thanks for your help Rubik's Cube Fan!!!


WHAT?! What did you use to talk to him?

I just made Skype and MSN accounts to talk with him and he's not responding to my IMs!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 17, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for the msn address. I talk with James and he forgot to ship the order. Anyway i ask for a gift for the problem....
> ...



I guess it was lucky then . Simply add the contact to my messenger acount and a few hour after James conected. I have to send a few Ims and a Buzz (zumbido) and like ten minutes after he answer. He say "sorry for that" "i`ll ship asap" after check my order status

Now i hope he dont fotget our conversation :confused:


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 17, 2008)

flakod2 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > flakod2 said:
> ...


Oh okay I'll try the buzz. On my messenger contact list he's been on 24 7 and his status is always busy...

EDIT: is the buzz thing the nudge button?


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 17, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for the msn address. I talk with James and he forgot to ship the order. Anyway i ask for a gift for the problem....
> ...



Haha unlucky, he talks to me, mwahaha.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, there seems to be always in busy state (too many people try to talk with him i guess) but still answer to my. The buzz in my messenger is face between Parenthesis


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 17, 2008)

YES! I kept on IMing him for like 5 minutes, probably buzzed him like 30 times, and he finally responded! 

And then I told him my information multiple times. He kept on not responding for like 2 minutes and had to keep on buzzing him. I hope he doesn't forget...


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 17, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> YES! I kept on IMing him for like 5 minutes, probably buzzed him like 30 times, and he finally responded!
> 
> And then I told him my information multiple times. He kept on not responding for like 2 minutes and had to keep on buzzing him. I hope he doesn't forget...



ok then 

we are two guys now waiting this forgetful guy...


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 21, 2008)

flakod2 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > YES! I kept on IMing him for like 5 minutes, probably buzzed him like 30 times, and he finally responded!
> ...


A day after I talked to him I asked him if he shipped my missing items. He said yes. So happy!  I hope he wasn't lying though...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 21, 2008)

> I hope he wasn't lying though...


If he did, file a complaint with Paypal


----------



## samsung4123 (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah i got a sky blue type (a) from cubefans and one of the center caps was missing...


----------



## samsung4123 (Nov 24, 2008)

lol doesnt the cube4you guy live in shanghai? and doesnt that mean if you are talking to him from canada like at 5pm its only like 5am there? lol he replies when hes awake i guess he talked to me when it was 9pm in canada


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2008)

samsung4123 said:


> lol doesnt the cube4you guy live in shanghai? and doesnt that mean if you are talking to him from canada like at 5pm its only like 5am there? lol he replies when hes awake i guess he talked to me when it was 9pm in canada



Yes, for my (south america) he answers like 11 Pm after a send many messages in the afternoon


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 28, 2008)

HI!! today i got my package!! i`m so happy because the items are 2 NIB type e and guess what? they are the stickered normal shape cubies!!!!! AWESOME more heavy cubes (more than a types a, c and d) and great out of the box!!rigth now i forget the delay and other problems with James.
Now i know that the stickered Diansheng maybe have normal shape (model nº222 Cubefans) or Sharpened just like the painted cubes (model nº333 Rubikfans).

I`m so happy!!!

The contains of package: My cat try to mess with the cubes!!







One cube opened: Notice the normal shape






Comparsion between cubefans and rubikfans models:






Tha last for you to know the difference:






Hope this helps.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 28, 2008)

I got my package today too!  

One black magic and one old Type A core! So happy! 

I'll upload a video of me opening the box too.

And fladkod2 you got the stickered version?! LUCKY!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 28, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> I got my package today too!
> 
> One black magic and one old Type A core! So happy!
> 
> ...



Thanks, i got the stickered normal shape version (did you read my post?? there seems to be 2 types of stickered Diansheng cubes))


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 28, 2008)

Well that's new, usually the plastic packaging means it's painted and no box means stickered :confused:


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 28, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Well that's new, usually the plastic packaging means it's painted and no box means stickered :confused:



There seems to be a lot of different opinions about that. This is i got so try to buy normal shape stickered DS cubes at cubefans.com at your own risk (you know already how is James)


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is it what i got from cubefans:


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 4, 2008)

If i look at cubefans now, i can't find the diansheng. i like to buy a couple extra good dianshengs. but it's difficult to find the good ones. 
i don't know if i can just order at the 'factory' itself?
http://www.85161568.com/eng/

but you say No.222 is the good one right?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 4, 2008)

> but you say No.222 is the good one right?


That's the one. No.333 is the painted DS. I sent them an email about the minimum order quantity, but I have yet to recieve a reply.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 4, 2008)

> That's the one. No.333 is the painted DS. I sent them an email about the minimum order quantity, but I have yet to recieve a reply.



The nº333 is also stickered but with the sharpened corners and edges, slim srcrews and slim and long core. If you recive an answer plaese post because i`m interested in many cubes from DS english page!!

PD: The nº222 model comes with fat screws (just like old type d screws!!!) and the core is like all other cores of DIY:

Left core is 222 and rigth core is 333


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 5, 2008)

> slim srcrews and slim and long core


Oh no... I hope DS cubes don't turn into the new Type Ds.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 5, 2008)

o.0 I got a no-boxed stickered!


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 5, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> If i look at cubefans now, i can't find the diansheng. i like to buy a couple extra good dianshengs. but it's difficult to find the good ones.
> i don't know if i can just order at the 'factory' itself?
> http://www.85161568.com/eng/
> 
> but you say No.222 is the good one right?


Stickered Version of Type E (DianSheng):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chinese-classic...hZ006QQcategoryZ19187QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jcuber (Dec 5, 2008)

I placed an order two nights ago, my first ever cube order, and they have already been shipped. IDK what happened to you guys, maybe just bad luck. Why are some products listed at the bottom of his page, but when you click on them it says product not found?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, i mail rubikfans for the nº222 model and now he sell it!!!! So buy the best Diansheng model at rubikfans, 100% trust!!!:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350136052448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022

See pictures, this are the good DS cubes!!


----------

